
France Clears Bill That Could Force Apple to Unlock Terror Data - jbraithwaite
http://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2016-03-08/france-votes-on-bill-that-could-make-apple-unlock-terrorist-data
======
pawadu
> French lawmakers backed a plan to impose penalties including jail time on
> technology executives who deny access to encrypted data during a terrorist
> investigation

So how is this different from what we have today?

I feel the "backdoor everything" and "lock up this phone, here is a court
order" are two very different things but media doesn't seem to distinguish
them always.

